
How to make the non-intuitive neo-Darwinian synthesis more intuitive - scritic
http://cogsciresearch.blogspot.com/2013/01/is-neo-darwinian-synthesis-intuitive.html
======
jeremyx
But, the author has not explained why you get such elegant and complex results
as a result of removing the constraints of time and space.

Evolution selects traits which will spread throughout the population most
easily. This does not imply that they are "better", more complex, or elegent.
(Think of all the terrible memes that have a hold right now for example).
Adding time alone does not improve the outcome.

I think the author needs to look a bit more into emergence. See Kauffman:
[http://www.edge.org/3rd_culture/kauffman06/kauffman06_index....](http://www.edge.org/3rd_culture/kauffman06/kauffman06_index.html)

